# Deer repellant



## farmer steve (Jun 26, 2013)

i've tried just about everything but just thought that with the wealth of knowledge here somebody might have the right trick up their sleeve.FYI lead doesn't work either.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 26, 2013)

Sometimes a radio works, but the only thing i know that works FOR SURE, is a BIG electric fence...

SR


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 26, 2013)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Sometimes a radio works, but the only thing i know that works FOR SURE, is a BIG electric fence...
> 
> SR



thats my next thing to try .the neighbor puts up 2 stands around his sweet potatoe field and says it works. thanks SR


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 26, 2013)

I used up a little bit of commercial spray I had left over from last year for the first spritz this year.

It was early (late April?) but the deer had been nibbling the daylillies already. And I don't spray my veggies, just flowers.

Since then I've switched to a homemade mix:

Couple eggs
Crushed garlic 
Some red pepper
Dash of oil
Milk

After mixing it up, I put in a quart jar out in the sun. After a day or two pour it into a sprayer and fill with water (to make one gallon). 

I've spritzed that mix three times since.

Now I have to say I don't usually have severe deer pressure, but the deer have been very sparse around here since I first sprayed, and when I've re-sprayed after 2-3 weeks, I was doing so to be safe rather then sorry since I didn't see any deer damage.

At this point I don't think I'll re-spray unless I see damage.

Be ready to wash your pants after spraying, ho doggy it stinks.

Also...like I said, I don't have severe deer pressure and what worked well for me last year in the garden outside of the fence is just stringing up some fishing line. It's a scare wire...they don't see it and don't like feeling it so they bug out. That keeps my green beans safe. Never had them bother the rest of the stuff I plant outside the fence -- corn, tomatoes, eggplants, peppers, squash, taters. Anything they, rabbits, or woodchucks like go inside the fence.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 26, 2013)

Two sides of my garden but up to the woods so I've strung fishing line at 2' high (it was 8 or 10lb test). They can't see it and don't like the feeling something they can't see. So far so good, stopped them cold late last summer/fall when they found my brussel sprouts tasty.


----------



## Tree Feller (Jun 27, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> i've tried just about everything but just thought that with the wealth of knowledge here somebody might have the right trick up their sleeve.FYI lead doesn't work either.:msp_ohmy:




LEAD works well!!! I had them slap eat my garden up last year and decided it aint going to happen this year!! At least a few aint going to eat it!!:msp_sneaky: Outside of those drastic measures i tie into my electric fence on the cow pasture and put it around the garden. After they hit it a few times they seem to stop going in it?


----------



## origionalrebel (Jun 27, 2013)

the lead must be mixed appropriatly with cordite in order to be effective
:beat_shot:


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 27, 2013)

Been using Liquid Fence for the past 3 years. Them dang things eat the flowers right up against my house ! It works great,till it rains. Then you need to spray again. I spray once a week if it don't rain for 3 weeks. They start avoiding everything after that it seems. If they come back,I spray it just once. 
It sure stinks ! :hmm3grin2orange:

I have deer every where around me ! Seems the little ones each year need to be taught to stay away. LOL The older ones don't give me much trouble any more.

A friend of mines wife cuts hair,he uses the clippings all around his stuff. Says it works ?


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> I used up a little bit of commercial spray I had left over from last year for the first spritz this year.
> 
> It was early (late April?) but the deer had been nibbling the daylillies already. And I don't spray my veggies, just flowers.
> 
> ...



Sounds a lot like the liquid fence I use. Bet it smells as bad too ! LOL
Haven't found anything but lead for chucks and rabbits yet ? LOL


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 27, 2013)

Liquid Fence!

Yup, that's the name!

Made my flower beds smell like someone in school puked, the janitor put that stinky clean up stuff on it, and then he farted...after having eggs for breakfast.

My own mixture wasn't quite as pungent, and doesn't smell for as long (few days). The Liquid Fence would reek for weeks or until it rained.

But L.F. stopped the damage cold last year, after several years of enduring the deer eating every daylilly not immediately next to my house. 

Had one really bold old doe who would be eating them 10' outside of the fenced part of the yard...while the dogs were outside. No fear what so ever.


----------



## tbow388 (Jun 27, 2013)

*My Idea*

A large caliber rifle and a friend that processes deer meat.

Yep, Thats my Idea!!!


----------



## Blazin (Jun 27, 2013)

Can you get a nuisance permit with the farm land? Lemme know, I can cruise down and pick a buddy of mine up in Tunkhannock and we can prolly help you out, them gut piles make good fertilizer I hear


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 28, 2013)

Lead and get a bigger feezer


----------

